# R2-D2



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I thought they said I was going to the vet, "to be tutored", but when I came home I was missing something! Now I'm wondering if I'm doomed to be a wind-up toy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is just the cutest!!! :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, poor boy! You sure are a cutie!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So adorable doggy.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Where can you buy these???
I want three!!! 
LOL! That is partly sad but largely adorable!!!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Geez that is beyond cute! What a doll.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor baby.


----------

